# Hybrid Fursona?



## Furry2814 (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi, I'm relatively new to the fandom and I've been trying to find my fursona, but I'm having a little trouble. I was wondering what others thought about hybrids? Are they ok? Are people who feel their fursona is a hybrid any less of a furry? I was also hoping for a little advice on finding my fursona, hybrid or otherwise. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 16, 2016)

A fursona's a fursona brah. Just do whatever you like.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 16, 2016)

Furry2814 said:


> Are they ok? Are people who feel their fursona is a hybrid any less of a furry?


I'm a cross of kangaroo and bat, and still furry-ish and cool as shit, nuff said


----------



## xofrats (Sep 16, 2016)

Your fursona should be whatever you want it to be.
Hybrid are just as welcome as any "pure" species :3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 16, 2016)

Obviously a fox is the only option...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 16, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Obviously a fox is the only option...


Laaaaaaaame :v


----------



## ZacAttackk (Sep 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Laaaaaaaame :v


You're just a fox in a slightly differently shaped body, shush


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 14, 2018)

I always liked hybrids. I thought they were a clever way to experiment with creativity without being constrained by biological standards. Some hybrids consist of two species, though I know some people here who are a combination of three. There are some who are even up to four or five different species combined into one. 

I know some who combine their species with a mythical creature, alien, insect, and even types of plants. It can really be whatever you want.


----------



## Universe (Sep 14, 2018)

I have a dragon human hybrid


----------



## PercyD (Sep 14, 2018)

Technically my sona is a prehistoric creature, but the best way to describe it is a bear-dog.
Aspects of bear and aspects of dogs (not quite as refined as a wolf).

At the end of the day, though, just do whatever you think is cool. A humanoid person with animal aspects (ears and tail only) is *not* a furry. A furry,  is actually an anthropomorphic creature- an animal with humanoid features (stands upright, has thumbs sort of, maybe tits, lol-).

>u> As a fun thing, because normal bears pretty much stand upright and have proto-thumbs for grabbing things, my sona is also pretty beastily. It's fitting, since it's a prehistoric character so it's kind of feral and monsterly in a sense. I like this aspect.


----------



## Maro (Sep 14, 2018)

I love hybrids and my fursona is one. I never could decide about her species and I realized that it's all about my ideas. My creativity is my only limit  
Meet Maro. She is a mix of undefinied canine and feline species. Her paws have a shape of human hands, her tail is so big she probably couldn't handle it if she was a real animal...And she is 13 years old. 






Maro was created when I was a kid and I roleplayed at lion king forums. She was a lioness with yellow ears but she evolved with every year. 






I base on Tigers and Ligers anatomy when I draw her, but she is very fluffy and thick, She sometimes looks unnatural. 






What do You think about her? 






 First drawing ever


----------



## SabreMutt (Sep 16, 2018)

I think hybrids are a lot of fun. Out of 3 characters that I have invented since I joined FA, two are hybrids.

They're a mix of hyena and canine. I haven't decided yet if there is anything else in the mix. ^.^ I'm trying to decide on some traits that are important and may be create an original species from that.

EDIT; I want to add that just like some people aren't a fan of hybrids, not everyone likes unnatural colors either. However that does not make someone less of a furry or stop them from being part of the community! I think we are good at respecting differences.


----------



## Universe (Sep 16, 2018)

SabreMutt said:


> I think hybrids are a lot of fun. Out of 3 characters that I have invented since I joined FA, two are hybrids.
> 
> They're a mix of hyena and canine. I haven't decided yet if there is anything else in the mix. ^.^ I'm trying to decide on some traits that are important and may be create an original species from that.
> 
> EDIT; I want to add that just like some people aren't a fan of hybrids, not everyone likes unnatural colors either. However that does not make someone less of a furry or stop them from being part of the community! I think we are good at respecting differences.


I like hybrids too


----------



## kidchameleon (Sep 16, 2018)

SabreMutt said:


> I want to add that just like some people aren't a fan of hybrids, not everyone likes unnatural colors either. However that does not make someone less of a furry or stop them from being part of the community! I think we are good at respecting differences.



I hate hybrids almost as much as I hate unnatural colours. How *dare *people use their imaginations in a community like this? 

It's perverse is what it is.



Furry2814 said:


> Hi, I'm relatively new to the fandom and I've been trying to find my fursona, but I'm having a little trouble. I was wondering what others thought about hybrids? Are they ok? Are people who feel their fursona is a hybrid any less of a furry? I was also hoping for a little advice on finding my fursona, hybrid or otherwise.
> Any thoughts?



Honestly, I think one thing I've noticed a lot of new people have a problem is their first 'sona, and it's worth pointing out that they don't have to be permanent. You can experiment, be silly and then move on to something else if you wish - I've seen people who seem to be a different species every week. Not saying that that's the best route to go down exactly, but you don't want to put too much pressure on yourself. 

Let your fursona be a rainbow-coloured unicorn-husky for a while if that's what makes you happy in the moment - it doesn't matter what people think about it, and it doesn't matter if you get bored of it because you can always change it down the road if it doesn't feel right for you. I've been a ridiculously coloured dog with "funbag-ears" (as I've been told on more than one occasion) for ages, but that's not what I started with, and I'm sure I'll change some more as time goes on. Just do you


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 16, 2018)

There's no real rules; and hybrids are awesome if you wanna be one.. so go for it.


----------

